# problem mit Kabel BW und Speedport w500



## stanley (26. Juni 2009)

hallo ich habe mal eine frage hier in baden würtenberg bekommt man DSL 20.000 aus der tv dose,mirt einem satkabel.davor sitzt ein modem was mit meinen pc verbunden ist,...jetzt habe ich den Router von telekom dazwischen gesteckt signal kommt an aber es gibt keins weiter,.habe die router adresse und subnetmaske auf auto,alles konfiguriert und nichts kommt raus..kann mir jjemand sagen woran das liegt?


----------



## Herbboy (26. Juni 2009)

wie ist das denn: "wählst" du dich am PC dann ins internet ein? dann musst du das so machen: ins routermenü und dort dann zugangsdaten eingeben, damit sich der router "einwählt".


----------



## stanley (26. Juni 2009)

ich habe keine zugangsdaten,...das ist es ja weil ich cniht bei der telekom sondern bei kabel bw bin,.....und von dem modem aus kann ich so ins internet


----------



## Herbboy (26. Juni 2009)

AFAIK: auch bei kabelinternet müßtest du an sich zugangsdaten haben ^^  gibt es bei den FAQ von kabelBW vlt nen hinweis, wie man nen router anschlißen kann/muss?


----------



## stanley (26. Juni 2009)

nein habe ihc keine komisch...muss ich mal nach schauen


----------



## Herbboy (26. Juni 2009)

sicher bin ich nicht, es kann natürlich sein, dass das modem ne feste eingebaute kennung hat und auch nur EIN anderes gerät per LAN dran sein darf.


----------



## stanley (26. Juni 2009)

ja wenn ich ein switsch daran hänge geht es nicht,..und wenn ich zum beispiel ein anderen pc dran mache muss ich das modem ausmachen warten einschalten und dann geht es auch,..aber dem im laden meinte mit einem router geht das,...habe mir einen geholt gehabt von d-link aber ohne w-lan da ging das auch,..vieleicht liegt es daran das es ein telekom router ist und nur mit utzungsdaten benutzt werden kann schade....


----------



## Herbboy (27. Juni 2009)

nee, das glaub ich nicht. schau mal, ob du den router als "repeater" einstellen kannst. oder vlt. leih dir mal von nem freund nen reinen router (ohne DSLmodem)


----------



## grubsnek (28. Juni 2009)

Herbboy schrieb:


> AFAIK: auch bei kabelinternet müßtest du an sich zugangsdaten haben ^^



Nein. Bei Kabel bekommt man keine Zugangsdaten. Das Modem sind deine Zugangsdaten, da die Mac Adresse beim Provider hinterlegt ist. 


Zu deinen Problem:
Du hast ein Modem und willst mehr als einen PC anschließen. Somit brauchst du einen Router. 
Vielleicht musst du bei deinen Telekomgerät das interne  DSL Modem abschalten ?

Ich hab mir für die Zeit, bis ich meine Fritzbox 7272 erhalte, einen ganz billigen Router ohne Modem bei Conrad gekauft. Funktioniert einwandfrei!


----------



## midnight (28. Juni 2009)

Du brauchst einen Router ohne Modem. Da stellst du dann ein, dass du nicht einwählen willst, sondern das man dir eine IP zuordnen soll. Fertig 

so far


----------



## stanley (28. Juni 2009)

das ist gut,...also were ich mir einen roter kaufen,...ohne modem,...das gibt es einem im angebot von d-link??? ist das gut


----------



## grubsnek (28. Juni 2009)

da gibts bestimmt einen.

Ich hab den hier bis meine Fritzbox kommt: 4 Port Router

der schafft einen Wan -> Lan Durchsatz von mindestens 30Mbit/s

Installation: Einfach angesteckt und los gings.


----------



## Herbboy (28. Juni 2009)

schau doch erstmal, ob du die modemfunktion nicht einfach abstellen kannst.


----------



## Moadra (30. Juni 2009)

Und wichtig, sobald man ein anderes Gerät hinter das KabelBW Modem schaltet immer das Modem kurz vom Strom nehmen!

Nur dann erkennt das Modem die neue MAC.

Hab selber KabelBW und und hatte dieses Problem. Laptop per Kabel ran geht, dann Router hin ging nix, Laptop ging aber weiterhin. Modem vom Strom genommen dann gings auch mit dem Router.


----------



## stanley (1. Juli 2009)

gut das probiere ich haute mal wenn ich wieder daheim bbin,ob man die modem funktion ausmachen kann,..die sache ist da ich ja w-lan nutzen will und die sachen einstellen will fragt mich nach den benutzer daten,..aber ich schaue mal was  ich da machenkann und melde mich noch mal


----------

